# colon polyps and thrombophilia testing Icd9



## kathleen smith (Sep 26, 2008)

help... can anyone tell me what  Icd9 code to use for hyperplastic colon polyp and thrombophilia testing screening .thanks


----------



## hthompson (Apr 12, 2010)

I was looking this up and my MD walked in, so I asked her if a hyperplastic colon polyp is benign and she said yes.  I will use 211.3 for the polyp.  I don't do thrombophilia testing, so I don't know that answer.


----------



## micobo69 (Apr 22, 2010)

*thrombophilia testing*

V78 special screening for disorders of blood and blood-forming organs:
      v78.8 other disorders
Mileidy Cobo RN,CPC.


----------



## nscoder (Jan 28, 2011)

What about 790.92 or 286.9 for thrombophilia since its a coagulation defect


----------

